# AA Thrice and Toughseal.



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I had a play with these today, both solid products for sure. (Durability TBA)

Both apply and smell like something VERY familiar!

Anybody else notice that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably another trade product rebranded into various "brands" bottles lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Maybe. 

I've just been scrubbing the white marks of the trim. Reminds me of 1999 and buying AG SRP and EGP from Halfrauds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

LeeH said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I've just been scrubbing the white marks of the trim. Reminds me of 1999 and buying AG SRP and EGP from Halfrauds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How you getting on with the eaSI02 ? I tried it on a panel today and really struggled to get it to drip out of the bottle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Not tried it, I need to get some correction done first and that won't be for a while yet. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I thought Thrice looked and smelt very much like AF Tripple, and seemed to perform in the same way too.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

So the new flavour of the month brand is just another re-branded jobbie?! Glad I didn't buy into them.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought they made all their own product,going by another forum.
What I don't get is the constant sales all the time


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

Deadshot said:


> How you getting on with the eaSI02 ? I tried it on a panel today and really struggled to get it to drip out of the bottle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it a bit tricky to get it to drip. You just need to be patient... Or take off the dripper and be careful how much you apply to the pad.

Once finished, I really liked it.



BadgerJCW said:


> So the new flavour of the month brand is just another re-branded jobbie?! Glad I didn't buy into them.


Products are still very good. Who cares where they come from?


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

MrRJ said:


> I found it a bit tricky to get it to drip. You just need to be patient... Or take off the dripper and be careful how much you apply to the pad.
> 
> Once finished, I really liked it.
> 
> Products are still very good. Who cares where they come from?


I'd rather use companies like ODK, Bouncers etc who research and develop their own products. Anyone can stick a fancy label on a trade product and call it their own.


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

BadgerJCW said:


> I'd rather use companies like ODK, Bouncers etc who research and develop their own products. Anyone can stick a fancy label on a trade product and call it their own.


They can, but that doesn't make it any lesser of a product. Seems silly to discount something entirely because it may not have gone through 'in-house' development. Each to their own though... so long as you're happy with what you use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

BadgerJCW said:


> I'd rather use companies like ODK, Bouncers etc who research and develop their own products. Anyone can stick a fancy label on a trade product and call it their own.


Each to their own, however some have thrown away their products. 
Interesting how opinions differ.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

LeeH said:


> I had a play with these today, both solid products for sure. (Durability TBA)
> 
> Both apply and smell like something VERY familiar!
> 
> ...


I drew a conclusion tothat,one thosebproducts took me back


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Each to their own, however some have thrown away their products.
> Interesting how opinions differ.


This place would be pretty boring if we all agreed on everything.

I'm not saying Auto Allure products are bad. I just wish companies were more transparent on their product origin.

I like AF Tripple (which again is probably re-branded), just wouldn't want another one with a different label.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> I thought they made all their own product,going by another forum.
> What I don't get is the constant sales all the time


I guess the sales are to create a buzz and get people using them. As a marketing ploy it will work to a point except that if you do it too often no one will buy at full price, unless of course the full price is the sales price 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BadgerJCW said:


> This place would be pretty boring if we all agreed on everything.
> 
> I'm not saying Auto Allure products are bad. I just wish companies were more transparent on their product origin.
> 
> I like AF Tripple (which again is probably re-branded), just wouldn't want another one with a different label.


What if the different labelled one is the same product but cheaper


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> What if the different labelled one is the same product but cheaper


Mmmm, now that's an interesting shout.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I think auto allure are an upcoming brand they have their own chemists who devise the products, maybe they have designed similar products for other brands in the past but if they work, what's to complain about.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> What if the different labelled one is the same product but cheaper


If I was in the market for another bottle then sure, if it is the same product then yes, you're always going to go for the cheaper option.

It's just amusing that Auto Allure gear is getting a high rep on here when it's just re-labelled stuff that people have probably already got in their garage under a different name!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

How do you know it's definitely re-branded? 


Gonz.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Why are AutoAlure not commenting on all these accusations against their products?
They have been on and off this site today answering sales questions.
Be good if they can defend what is being said about their products.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BadgerJCW said:


> If I was in the market for another bottle then sure, if it is the same product then yes, you're always going to go for the cheaper option.
> 
> It's just amusing that Auto Allure gear is getting a high rep on here when it's just re-labelled stuff that people have probably already got in their garage under a different name!


That also applies to other company's, including autofinesse .differences is auto allure products are at a reasonable price. AF s aren't.even though some are the same product.
Although when you pay AF prices, to then find the same product under a different name a lot cheaper it isn't so amusing


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Would be interested in where the people accusing Auto Allure of not making there own products and just rebranding got there information from.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Would be interested in where the people accusing Auto Allure of not making there own products and just rebranding got there information from.


I think it's more that there is a strong similarity to some products out there already. I have a couple of their products and one smells exactly like another very well known product. I don't have anything against it. It works and does what it says on the tin. It was also cheaper than the well known brand.


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

personally I don't care, AA offer good/great products at very good prices, and great customer service, think of it like skoda/seat/vw/audi similar products just different containers and prices all good quality.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Hi all, 

What did i miss here lol.

We have always stated that we don't have the capability to MAKE our own products aside from waxes which Lee is more than capable of making and did so the last time he was around. 

We have 3-4 companies who make certain products for us (None ive ever seen mentioned because for a start one of them is a chemist i met from Japan lol. )

The ones we do have made for us we sell at such a low margin to give people a chance not to pay over the odds and believe me when you mention some names and think they make their own well im sorry but they just dont. 

Look at our initial story on here, we sell cheap because it's not just our income and we have an opportunity to earn but with a moral story that we dont rip off people and we have constant sales because we want to. (Is this a bad thing?)

Ive never known anyone think a sale is bad. 

We dont want to sell a bottle of polish for 20 or 30 quid. Its not what were about so if you don't like it, don't buy it but believe me there's certain formulas that are all the same just coloured or fragranced differently. 

We have formulas and they are made for us. Its simple really. I dont have a multi million pound chemical lab but i have a business that sells our products for what they are

Plus weve always been transparent - Ask and we will tell you lol.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Only bad thing about your sales is my shrinking bank balance.lol. Thanks for clearing that up Fay and being up front.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Appreciate the response. I have only tried 2 of your products so far but will be definitely trying more. 

I'm pleased with the products, pleased with the prices and the service is excellent. What's not to like. Keep up the great work. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

As someone pretty new to DW & car care in general, i'd be pretty interested to know what products people think the AA stuff has been rebranded from? (rather than just saying "a popular product"). 

I tried their window sealant (i forget its name) and the toughseal and thought they were good products. Didn't rate their "carnuba glaze" too highly but each to their own! 

I also rate that AA seem to be honest and don't want to charge outrageous prices for stuff. I can't be the only one who wonders what the real difference is between a £20 400gsm Microfibre towel and a £4 400gsm Microfibre towel or a £30 Metal Polish vs. Autosol which goes for about £3 delivered on ebay.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Fay / Lee

There is no need to feel like you have to defend anything everyone is an adult on here and we all have the choice to buy or not. Competition is a good thing for the consumer if you make a qd and people like it then great buy it, don't worry about it being identical to someone else's brand. I doubt very much your prices will be dearer than someone else's. Some great products at great prices, sales are definite incentive to get us to try your products. In short keep up the great work. 

Come' on folks we are meant to be supporting our sponsors and uk businesses.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> That also applies to other company's, including autofinesse .differences is auto allure products are at a reasonable price. AF s aren't.even though some are the same product.
> Although when you pay AF prices, to then find the same product under a different name a lot cheaper it isn't so amusing


They are only cheaper because they're pretty much on sale 24-7.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Some of the things said in this thread made me laugh. 
All you had to do was look at AA first post and they told you all !
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394864

Good products and great prices what more do people want :thumb:


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

BadgerJCW said:


> They are only cheaper because they're pretty much on sale 24-7.


True we have sales a lot

But what's not true is the fact that we're only cheaper because of that.

Similar products to thrice or toughseal sell for 3 even 4 times the normal price. Plus I set this business up for fay to get stuck into and use as her job. We chose as a married couple to have kids and Fay was in the funeral industry and with me working so many hours at Bmw, childcare was an issue so I taught her about what I know and she has the ropes.

We keep overheads low and our business model is sell em cheap and stack em high. We enjoy car cleaning and as I've said many times before. I've always been up front unlike some who think we believe some of the BS marketing (seems some people do) but that's their business not mine.

If we run a sale then that's up to us and the consumer to click buy.

We don't make a lot of money per customer but with other things we have going on it's fine.

I've signed a deal to provide 123 dealerships their chemicals and just waiting on finances to be approved so i can tell you now this contract gives us tremendous buying power and I can have 2500 litres of shampoo mixed for me in my colour, my fragrance, my dilution ratio, my input on many other things. The only thing I don't do is stir it up.

Buying power gives me the opportunity to if you like assist in the making .

Obviously some people are butt hurt and maybe defensive if other brands bit like I've said before. Don't buy lol.

We're a husband and wife company (ATM) who sell car care products cheaper than some but don't make it to be a bad thing.

Look at our dr leather stock. We're the cheapest in the uk and don't make that either


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Well said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

You don't have to justify anything to anybody
Just keep selling quality product at a good price
I hope your business continues to thrive


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

camerashy said:


> You don't have to justify anything to anybody
> Just keep selling quality product at a good price
> I hope your business continues to thrive


Spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a believer and will keep being a user !!!

I love seeing small businesses grow like Auro Allure and I will do my little bit to contribute to that. 


Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Used loads of this recently lol.



Gonz.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Not tried mine yes. Does it cut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Get over it - There are duplicates in different markets, something almost the same for a cheaper price. 

Auto Allure - keep doing what your doing, you're a fantastic business! :thumb:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

LeeH said:


> Not tried mine yes. Does it cut?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It has light abrasives in the formula according to their website. Cant wait to try this one out as it looks like a cracking product.

Extract from the description: a mix of cleansing solvents, gloss enhancing oils and diminishing abrasives


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Derp, should have looked myself. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use it more as a paint cleaner, it may cut slightly but not enough to remove swirling. 


Gonz.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Not wishing to add fuel to the fire but in most products from whichever company have active ingredients in them for a specific task then surely they could smell similar? Are all fallout removers rebranded because they all react and smell pretty bad? Do waxes using similar carrier oils and carnauba content all come from the same manufacturer or is it just a coincidence? Basically whatever ingredient works for a particular task will be included in the final product regardless of who it's made by so there's bound to be some similarities.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> Probably another trade product rebranded into various "brands" bottles lol


As a moderator shouldn't you be careful about making comments like this?

Auto Allure - great comments and love the honest and open explanations. 
That's a huge plus point to me in the companies that I will buy the products of 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

